# show me where you work on your quantum/dasher



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

this is where i work on my QSW and all my other cars
















i love the lift







and welder and everything


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

24 x 26 2 bay garage, no lift.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

3 bay with a dirt floor and no electricity here.


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

nice Ghia and fuego


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (DevilDuck)*

Do you really want a picture of a parking lot or my gravel driveway?








If I owned and didn't rent, I'd be all over a garage and post lift.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*insert picture of parking lot*


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southcross* »_*insert picture of parking lot*

Oh, now you've done it.








As it sits now:








A few other spots where it sat while having the p/s pump and line replaced and brake lines (as evidenced by the 'blood' stains). I moved it around every so often to avoid suspicion. This is the parking lot at my 'office'. I am a contractor for the National Marine Fisheries Service and we have the people who are out to sea on our research cruises park in that lot...so my car blends in with all the other ones.























And what's sitting on the seats:

















_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 3:15 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
Oh, now you've done it.









LOL... I have 4 cars and a one car garage containing my GTI project (in pieces)... I therefore have no other option. I think my HOA leaves me alone because I'm discrete about doing my work, I don't leave messes/spots in the parking lot, and I pay my HOA dues


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

there's a reason I'd never live in a HOA community type place... I like my oddball older cars too much! most of which like to mark their territory. Only one that hasn't is the Fuego... the one that marked the most was my 84 MB 300D, those droppings ate holes in my driveway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (DevilDuck)*

I don't have any good pictures of the shop itself. It's my dad's shop, what I have keys for and full run of. 








I am privileged to have such facilities when I need them.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (Longitudinal)*

I'm diggin' on that green alot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with the chrome is sexy.
I just work on mine in the garage:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
If I owned and didn't rent, I'd be all over a garage and post lift.

I rent a 2BR apt and a 2 car garage to go with it. I still manage to end up doing work out in the driveway b/c I just end up with too many projects going on all at once.


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (DubbinChris)*

we bought a big house next to the one where we live, it was very cheap and me made a big working space in the backpart of it.
this is about three car lengths.








and there is a care-storing area also.








..... and a huuuge attic...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: show me where you work on your quantum/dasher (eurojettanut)*

^^^^^^^
I love the shell hanging from the rafters.


----------

